

Predicting Next Year's Breakout Artists - livbuli
http://making.nextbigsound.com/post/68287169332/predicting-next-years-breakout-artists

======
pdshrader
I notice many of the artists you predict as breakout artists are Latin
artists, but almost no artists on the Billboard Hot 100 are Latin artists. Are
you predicting that these artists will reach _some_ (possibly international)
top 100 list, or are you making predictions about the U.S. Top 100?

I would think that this might be more informative if you separated
artists/singles that are clearly catering to different language populations.

~~~
victorhu
Great suggestion. In the next iteration, we'll add a different model for Latin
artists.

